# Bow/Crossbow Broadheads



## saltandsand

What is your favorite broadhead for deer hunting? Mechanical or fixed? And what brand? Do you use an aluminum, graphite or wooden arrow/bolt?


----------



## drhnter

I shoot Gold Tip arrows and either Rage 2 blade or G5 Tekken both are mechanical....... they leave a hole that you could put your fist in and a great blood trail


----------



## saltandsand

Any experience with Trophy Ridge's Undertaker, using cylinders rather than levers with O rings? They look awesome, I'm considering them for this season. Seen reviews, mostly good.


----------



## drhnter

saltandsand said:


> Any experience with Trophy Ridge's Undertaker, using cylinders rather than levers with O rings? They look awesome, I'm considering them for this season. Seen reviews, mostly good.


sorry no experience with them, I like the results I get with the Rage and G5 Tekken. best advice I could give is use what you are comfortable with and have confidence in and also what shoots best out of your set up


----------



## Topsailbum

Fixed blade G5 Montec 125 grain


----------



## saltandsand

For years, been using 100 grain Boss fixed on Excalibur carbon bolts. Not interested in aluminum bolts.

I've found the carbon with fixed broadhead to be highly accurate but not the most notable for tearing power, but does excellent bone crushing. I've tried mechincals levers with O rings, not that impressed with accuracy but does have tearing power beyond fixed blades (at the cost of bone crushing.) 

Of course bone crushing is not primary as an accurate shot reduces this need. Tearing and accuracy are best combo, but again the mechicals, IMO, tend to sacrafice a bit of accuracy.

I've been hearing about the cyliders, thinking to give them a shot. Seems they may be getting accuracy without the problems with mechanicals. 

Opinions appreciated.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*125 grain Rocket Steelhead 4 blade*

Mechanical with rubber bands. Leaves a hole you would not believe. I have used them with my bow for years. My buddy shot one in his crossbow. Flawless!!!!

Use what you want. Most premium broadheads today are excellent. People just like to argue which is the best. But if it is sharp and well placed it is lethal and should provide a short blood trail and quick kill.

Steel Force makes a good fixed position broadhead but the cutting width in only 1 inch. 
I shot a big doe last year with one. No complaints.


Darin


----------



## saltandsand

Finger_Mullet said:


> ... People just like to argue which is the best.



I'll agree that if it is sharp and well placed it is lethal and should provide a short blood trail and quick kill. And, if the trail is long then there's several an alternative to locate the kill.

Accuracy and dependability...just asking for opinions. Myself, bagging 3-5 deer each year, giving some to charity and feeding my family, just looking for options based on experience. 

I'll likely stick em with fixed broadheads as I've found them to be most accurate on longer shots especially where variable conditions apply to shot placement. The Boss heads I'm using are inexpensive but you've got to assemble them yourself.


----------



## HotRod

I like to use the rage 2 blade with horton carbons for my crossbow they are dead on and lethal . Have been experimenting with my compound and haven't really got that set up dailed in yet.


----------



## perchnut

I shoot steel force on goldtips. they are fixed, cut on impact, and i believe they are more than an inch cutting width, but not sure....ive shot lots of whitetail with them. keep em sharp, put em where they are supposed to go and its fresh steaks all year round.....some of the mechanicals do look enticing, but ive use these so long....


----------



## saltandsand

perchnut said:


> I shoot steel force on goldtips. they are fixed, cut on impact, and i believe they are more than an inch cutting width, but not sure....ive shot lots of whitetail with them. keep em sharp, put em where they are supposed to go and its fresh steaks all year round.....some of the mechanicals do look enticing, but ive use these so long....



I'm with you on using fixed blades but the mechanicals are looking nice especially the newer ones with cylinders....


----------



## Buckeye Ben

Last year I used Crimson Talon fixed blades on Gold Tips, and was impressed. Shot a buck and two does, all died within sight of my stand, furthest one went 60yds.


----------



## JFord56

I'm old school - still shooting old 125 gr fixed Thunderheads. Still zip clean thru and leave a good blood trail. If it ain't broke don't try to fix it!!!

Even though I've seen some good results of the mechanicals, I'm not a fan of them. Heard of a few bad things too.


----------



## Hannibal

HotRod said:


> I like to use the rage 2 blade with horton carbons for my crossbow they are dead on and lethal . Have been experimenting with my compound and haven't really got that set up dailed in yet.


Head over to the casa one weekend, I got the target setup in the back yard. Can shoot elevated or from the ground. 

I need to do some upgrades on my bow (old joker) by giving it some modernized features. Then I am going to have to tune her so shes dead on.


----------



## Billy J

i have used the rocky mountain gator 100 gr opens to 2 inches it has no o rings or rubber bands it has never failed to open have not had to trail one yet as i have been able to watch them fall


----------



## Willis2805

i think the best broadheads are Rage broadheads, 100gr.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Crimson Raptors and Magnus Buzz Cut 100gr.


----------

